# CPU NOT SUPPORTED



## wahaab (Sep 24, 2017)

hey can someone help me out i want to use throttlestop but my cpu isnt supported ive tried all the versions and none work here are my specs: manufacturer ASUSTek computer inc.
                                                         Processor: Intel(R)Pentium(R) CPU N4200 @ 1.10 GHz
i want to get that 1.10 GHz upto at least 2 :/
pls help someone


----------



## Frick (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm pretty sure you can't use it to increase the base clock speed. It should clock up though, how far depends on cooling.


----------



## wahaab (Sep 24, 2017)

Frick said:


> I'm pretty sure you can't use it to increase the base clock speed. It should clock up though, how far depends on cooling.


the problem is that it wont even start up, it just says cpu not supported


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2017)

Welcome........... Because it's a 6W CPU, it "bursts" to 2.5Ghz apparently so that may well be the best you are going to get, maybe if you list your full system specs it may help.


----------



## wahaab (Sep 24, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> Welcome........... Because it's a 6W CPU, it "bursts" to 2.5Ghz apparently so that may well be the best you are going to get, maybe if you list your full system specs it may help.


RAM: 8GB
system type: 64-bit operating system x64-based processor
HDD 1TB
i dont really care what the best im going to get is i just want to get it to start instead of CPU not supported because it says on my pc specs upto 2.5 GHz and on system properties its on 1.10 GHz like wtf


----------



## StefanM (Sep 24, 2017)

Try XTU instead 
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...treme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-?product=66427

I wonder how the tool differs Apollo Lake from Kaby Lake?


----------



## wahaab (Sep 24, 2017)

StefanM said:


> Try XTU instead
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...treme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-?product=66427
> 
> I wonder how the tool differs Apollo Lake from Kaby Lake?


ok thanks


----------



## Frick (Sep 24, 2017)

wahaab said:


> RAM: 8GB
> system type: 64-bit operating system x64-based processor
> HDD 1TB
> i dont really care what the best im going to get is i just want to get it to start instead of CPU not supported because it says on my pc specs upto 2.5 GHz and on system properties its on 1.10 GHz like wtf



That's how they work. Low base frequency and dynamic burst clocks for when you do things. It's the same as Intels m CPUs, amd afaik you couldn't change the base frequency on those. And I assume it's a kind of tablet? In which case you really want it to use as little power as possible, meaning low base frequency. Are you after undervolting? XTU, as linked, should do that.


----------



## wahaab (Sep 24, 2017)

Frick said:


> That's how they work. Low base frequency and dynamic burst clocks for when you do things. It's the same as Intels m CPUs, amd afaik you couldn't change the base frequency on those. And I assume it's a kind of tablet? In which case you really want it to use as little power as possible, meaning low base frequency. Are you after undervolting? XTU, as linked, should do that.


its not a tablet its a laptop and i cant run most games smoothly that i play which is why i want to get my GHz higher


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 24, 2017)

*Performance*

The HD Graphics 505 should be slightly slower than the older Core-M GPU HD Graphics 5300, so modern games (as of 2016) will rarely run smoothly even at the lowest settings.

Found: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-HD-Graphics-505.182722.0.html

In other words, you are trying to get apple juice by squeezing lemons!


----------



## wahaab (Sep 24, 2017)

Frick said:


> That's how they work. Low base frequency and dynamic burst clocks for when you do things. It's the same as Intels m CPUs, amd afaik you couldn't change the base frequency on those. And I assume it's a kind of tablet? In which case you really want it to use as little power as possible, meaning low base frequency. Are you after undervolting? XTU, as linked, should do that.


what would be the best settings for my system specs that i have on the XTU



sneekypeet said:


> *Performance*
> 
> The HD Graphics 505 should be slightly slower than the older Core-M GPU HD Graphics 5300, so modern games (as of 2016) will rarely run smoothly even at the lowest settings.
> 
> ...


so i cant adjust some settings to make my pc run faster?



Frick said:


> That's how they work. Low base frequency and dynamic burst clocks for when you do things. It's the same as Intels m CPUs, amd afaik you couldn't change the base frequency on those. And I assume it's a kind of tablet? In which case you really want it to use as little power as possible, meaning low base frequency. Are you after undervolting? XTU, as linked, should do that.


the XTU wont download either it says unsupported platform


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 24, 2017)

wahaab said:


> what would be the best settings for my system specs that i have on the XTU





wahaab said:


> so i cant adjust some settings to make my pc run faster?





wahaab said:


> the XTU wont download either it says unsupported platform



What I mean is that you can clock that CPU to 5GHz, but that onboard GPU is the downfall to any realistic gaming. Look at the games testing and the FPS charts that come with them.
Secondly, please read and follow this from now on.... https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...osts-and-use-the-multi-quote-features.234427/


----------



## wahaab (Sep 24, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> What I mean is that you can clock that CPU to 5GHz, but that onboard GPU is the downfall to any realistic gaming. Look at the games testing and the FPS charts that come with them.
> Secondly, please read and follow this from now on.... https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...osts-and-use-the-multi-quote-features.234427/


but throttlestop or the other one wont work for me so what am i supposed to do


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 24, 2017)

Stop trying to game on a laptop which has been tested and proved to fail at exactly that.


----------



## wahaab (Sep 24, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Stop trying to game on a laptop which has been tested and proved to fail at exactly that.


lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 24, 2017)

wahaab said:


> lol



Not sure why you laugh. Looking at the link I provided earlier, most games tested were single FPS on average or maybe in the low double digits. Pretty obvious to me that the machine is simply not capable of doing what you want with it.


----------



## wahaab (Sep 24, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Not sure why you laugh. Looking at the link I provided earlier, most games tested were single FPS on average or maybe in the low double digits. Pretty obvious to me that the machine is simply not capable of doing what you want with it.


my pc is new aswell so does that mean when it gets older it will be even worse


----------



## vega22 (Sep 24, 2017)

it sure doesn't mean it will get better dude.

you are expecting software to magic weak hardware into something better, which is never going to happen.

it is ultra low power draw, which while being great for battery life is never a good sign for high power usage. like gaming.


----------



## wahaab (Sep 24, 2017)

vega22 said:


> it sure doesn't mean it will get better dude.
> 
> you are expecting software to magic weak hardware into something better, which is never going to happen.
> 
> it is ultra low power draw, which while being great for battery life is never a good sign for high power usage. like gaming.


so im screwed


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 24, 2017)

"_The HD Graphics 505 should be slightly slower than the older Core-M GPU HD Graphics 5300, so modern games (as of 2016) will rarely run smoothly even at the lowest settings._"
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-HD-Graphics-505.182722.0.html


----------



## Rowsol (Sep 24, 2017)

You can always play old games.  I'm still playing Doom 2.  Haven't found a better FPS yet.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2017)

My point in my earlier post was simple, you have a very low power 6W CPU in your laptop, even if you could overclock it I doubt very much that the cooler it has (for a 6W CPU) would be able to cope with the additional heat produced from a decent overclock.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 24, 2017)

I would like to add support for Apollo Lake CPUs to ThrottleStop but I do not own or have access to that CPU so it might be a while before  this happens.  Want to send me your laptop for a month so I can do some development work?  Probably not.  That's the problem.  Without access to new hardware, it is impossible to write software like ThrottleStop.  

Some day when ThrottleStop supports Apollo Lake, it is still not going to make any significant difference.  A laptop with a 6 Watt CPU is not and never will be a gaming laptop.  It is more of a check your email, and check out some stuff on the internet kind of device.  

If you want to help with development, run my RegReport program and attach that file here or copy and paste the info to www.pastebin.com

https://www.sendspace.com/file/isttre

It will take a snapshot of the registers within your CPU so I will have a better idea of how to add support for Apollo Lake CPUs.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 24, 2017)

it doesn't matter how much you clock that cpu you could run it at 4ghz and it would still be a turd

to heck with trying to get apple juice from lemons hes trying to get blood from a stone

that laptop was never designed todo anything other then check email and watch youtube










and there aint no-moar


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 24, 2017)

You need an upgrade period. That part is ranked like an Atom

Even the original Phenom stomps that cpu, I wonder if the A64 and AXP do too.

You need a desktop and that unit you have needs to be relegated to non gaming tasks.

If you need a laptop get a desktop replacement unit


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 24, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> You need an upgrade period. That part is ranked like an Atom


The Atom CPU has improved significantly over what it started out as but even the recent Goldmont (Pentium N4200) spin is still under powered compared to a Core i3-6100U.


 
http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-N4200-vs-Intel-Core-i3-6100U

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldmont#Mobile_processors_.28Apollo_Lake.29


----------



## Toothless (Sep 24, 2017)

"cpu not supported for gaming"


----------



## Frick (Sep 25, 2017)

wahaab said:


> its not a tablet its a laptop and i cant run most games smoothly that i play which is why i want to get my GHz higher



I hope you didn't pay much for it.


----------



## wahaab (Sep 25, 2017)

Frick said:


> I hope you didn't pay much for it.


£280


----------



## Gorbush (Oct 21, 2017)

unclewebb said:


> If you want to help with development, run my RegReport program and attach that file here or copy and paste the info to www.pastebin.com



I would love to help. I'm sorry I can't send you any device .

For changing TDP limit MSR 0x610 is responsible. I can do this with RW_everything tool but it is rather inconvenient. And most people cannot do that.

Please read this.

There is also good article about benefits of changing this TDP limit on Apollo Lake SoC.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 21, 2017)

I will try to add Apollo Lake SoC support by the end of the month.  Can you send me a private message?  I will start working on this next week if you are interested in helping.  I need someone that is willing to do some testing for me.


----------



## Gorbush (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm willing to help. Thank you.


----------



## Gorbush (Oct 23, 2017)

Adding MSR report generated without applying any modification to MSR reg 0x610 by myself.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 23, 2017)

Rowsol said:


> You can always play old games.  I'm still playing Doom 2.  Haven't found a better FPS yet.


Then I guess you really havent looked. Or ? I dunno. Much better games than Doom 2 out there.

Regardess, @OP, everyone has already said it a thousand times and it really doesnt need repeating again after this post. CPU is a low power draw. It is *not* meant to really do anything but surf the internet and maybe light office work. Overclocking the CPU will not save you. Games mostly depend on the GPU with a little bit of CPU mixed in for good measure. If you dont have the GPU to play the games, it's going to run like shit. Period. No amount of overclocking or unlocking anything is going to fix that. If you want to game on a laptop, go buy a laptop that is capable of doing so. But expect to drop a few grand.


----------



## Gorbush (Oct 23, 2017)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> CPU is a low power draw.


CrAsH with all due respect. That isn't whole truth. Four Goldmont cores clocked at 2.1GHz alone can easily consume 4W. Saturated with 100% core load they will settle at 1.6-1.8GHz with 6W TDP SoC without GPU being used actively. Do not forget than in SoC you also have uncore and GPU which even idling consumes about 2W. Finally 9th gen Intel GPU at 700MHz use sometimes more than 6W.

Many game engines calculate AI and physics with constant speed to achieve 30 or 60fps and even dropped GPU frames don't change that. That generates almost constant load on CPU. When you have 6W SoC power limit then GPU will be mostly under clocked (400-500MHz). For this generation SoC 10W TDP is optimal.

Proof:
https://techtablets.com/2017/08/increase-apollo-lake-tdp-boost-intel-hd-graphics-performance-80/


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 24, 2017)

Intel chips have a power limit that is shared between the Intel CPU and Intel GPU.  A limit of 6 Watts doesn't go very far.  10 Watts doesn't sound like much but a 70% increase will allow the CPU and GPU to run indefinitely at close to their full rated speed without any throttling.  As long as cooling is adequate, this can make a huge difference in performance and usability for these low power devices.  Gorbush is already using RW Everything to increase the package power limit up to 10 Watts so he knows first hand the significant difference that this makes. 

He is not expecting this tweak to turn his low power device into a $3000 gaming laptop.  He just wants an easier way to go up to 10 Watts.  RW Everything is a powerful program but using it to edit CPU registers is not exactly user friendly.

Now that I have been provided with a MSR register dump, it will be easy to add Apollo Lake support to RealTemp and ThrottleStop.  Thanks.


----------



## Gorbush (Nov 2, 2017)

Just tested ThrottleStop 8.50 on Apollo Lake platform - N3450 (Goldmont cores).

I need it mostly for TDP limit settings with hotkeys. I'm a little sad that I can't do undervolting but I was expecting that from this SoC.

Thank you unclewebb.

Screens:
    

Note:
FID and CPU clock are 1/11th of actual value.


----------



## chupa (Nov 27, 2017)

To have the 20 second burst limit extended makes all the difference on an Apollo Lake 3450.
I just try to figure out how to get the best thermal setting in a plastic case Jumper 3s.
I extended the coolingsurface over the whole bottom with a 1mm thick tin piece. Now when the processor runs hot there is not a small area what heats the thigh but a whole bottom what does not reaches over 33 degrees Celsius.
This Apollo lake replaces an aging I3 370M and whith the thermal mod and TS 850 it outperforems the I3 by around 10%.
The test was done in Handbrake re-encoding a 1080p file.

Here is a screenshot from a one hour re-encodig of a 18 minute 1080p file. It took a bit over one hour with sturdy 7fps, 7.8W CPU power. This was one as a background job while surfing and image viewing and other tasks where done simultan.
The nice thing, no speeding up fan, no heat, no noise, no hot lap - AND the whole thing was done on battery power

Thank you for a nice piece of work.


----------



## Gorbush (Nov 27, 2017)

Nicely done. N3450 is quite fast. It is good to hear that it can beat 35W TDP CPU. Even if that is from seven years ago.

With FireFox Quantum it is comfortable machine for Internet browsing and watching video. But it needs at least 10W TDP to do so without throttling.


----------



## chupa (Nov 28, 2017)

I just like to figure out how to set the throttle temps higher. There are so many settings in the BIOS, but I have no Idea what they are doing.
If someone is interested, here is a link to my modification log:
https://techtablets.com/forum/topic...ints-how-to-get-the-most-out-of-your-jumpers/


----------



## chupa (Mar 24, 2018)

A simple how to get 15w tdp out of a N3450






1. get ThrottleStop
2. put it somewhere and run it (I have it in my portable folder with all my essential programs like waterfox, firefox, thunderbird, Ccleaner and a bunch more
3. check the pictures above and copy my settings
4. get the temp and cpu speed out of the hidden icons and drag  n drop them in the taskbar
your N3450 will run cool as normal but will have max power for hours or until the overheating protection kicks in.
The speed readout is a bit faulty 90 can be 900 or 1900, but the temp will clarify that for you. 
"Apollo Lake CPU speed is not working correctly in ThrottleStop 850.  There was a big hurry to release this version before it was properly tested.  The next release might be better."
I am now with GTA V  on 1280x720 playable in full screen with all the little tweaks in place.


----------

